# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Помогите оценит компьютер

## Серёга25

Проц: Core2 Duo 1.86 Ghz 
Мама: Asus P5GC-MX/1333 
RAM: 1GGB DDR2 (2x512Mb) 
Видео: Интегрированное 128 Mb 
Винт: Seagate 320 Ggb SATA 
Seagate 250 Ggb SATA 
DVD-ROM 
Мишь, Клавиатура - PS2 
Без монитора 

Работает отлично, правда видаха (NVidia 9800GT) незнаю почему здохла

----------


## Slater

> Проц: Core2 Duo 1.86 Ghz 
> Мама: Asus P5GC-MX/1333 
> RAM: 1GGB DDR2 (2x512Mb) 
> Видео: Интегрированное 128 Mb 
> Винт: Seagate 320 Ggb SATA 
> Seagate 250 Ggb SATA 
> DVD-ROM 
> Мишь, Клавиатура - PS2 
> Без монитора 
> ...


в Самарской области цена нового оборудования с БП 400 Ватт составляет порядка 6500-7000 руб. соответственно БУ - 40% от стоимости.

----------


## Микола

В барнауле 5000-6500 руб Б/у 
Проц: Core2 Duo 1.6 Ghz 
Мама: Asus P5GC-MX
RAM: 2GB DDR2 (2x1GB) 
Видео: Интегрированное 128 Mb 
Винт: Seagate 500Gb SATA
2 DVD-ROM 
Мишь, Клавиатура - PS2 
Без монитора

:)
так вот такие цены

----------


## slava.sse

у меня в городе можно за 7 продать вполне,я уж в ценах разбираюсь

---------- Post added at 01:30 ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 ----------

это получается 4 200 если в комиссионку сдать :D

----------


## bj0ker

В Перми будет примерно стоить 4-6 к рэ

----------


## baratr

Можете оценить на сайте скупщиков скупкакомпьютеров.рф http://xn--80aeisabopcdfndwh5m8a.xn--p1ai/ У нас с офиса уже штук 10 они забирали, вроде как цена неплохая.

----------

